# **UPDATE PAGE 3** 12 week scan, guesses by nub please?



## CharCharxxx

Im not the best at guessing gender so anyone have an idea what my little beanie is? Based on nub only as thats meant to be more accurate than the skull theory! Thanks everyone xxx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Nub looks girly to me :)


----------



## CharCharxxx

Ooooo would be lovely to have another girly! Boy would also be nice though :) anyone else? X


----------



## CharCharxxx

Anymore?


----------



## Mummy2B21

I think girl :)


----------



## Lyndzo

I vote girl!


----------



## Hb.x

I think boy :blue:


----------



## lulu1981

I cant see a definate nub, have you got anymore profile shots??


----------



## CharCharxxx

Oooo one guess for boy!


----------



## CharCharxxx

lulu1981 said:


> I cant see a definate nub, have you got anymore profile shots??

No sorry they are all like that! X


----------



## BlueHadeda

:pink:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I would go with girl too :)


----------



## Mrs A

:blue:


----------



## staceyjc18

defo a girl x


----------



## AimeeM

I think certainly a boy!


----------



## CharCharxxx

Thanks ladies! I get so confused as I am very new to the nub theory! I've not actually seen a boy nub that sticks up! And the ones I do look at and think that's sticking up, everyone else is guessing girl lol so confusing! Xx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

CharCharxxx said:


> Thanks ladies! I get so confused as I am very new to the nub theory! I've not actually seen a boy nub that sticks up! *And the ones I do look at and think that's sticking up, everyone else is guessing girl lol so confusing!* Xx

It's probably because of the angle of the spine, it has to be sticking up in relation to that iykwim? 
A lot of the time I can't even see a nub when other people seem to be seeing one. :flower:


----------



## CharCharxxx

Lol thanks think I will just need more time I'm sure I'll get the hang of it!x


----------



## 4boys1girl

girl


----------



## CharCharxxx

Have my scan next week, any more guesses??!! We were going to stay team yellow but changed our minds now lol x


----------



## MummaMoo

I'm not certain, but just have to say: what a fabulous scan pic!!


----------



## CharCharxxx

Thanks hun :) x


----------



## CharCharxxx

It's a bit late but thought would still update! Had my 21 week scan on the 6th and it is a........... BOY!!!! I was so shocked was certain was girly as were most of the guesses on this thread lol but am thrilled nevertheless as I will have one of each yay! X


----------

